# Projection Clocks



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Had mine since about 2006, pressy from Liz, never missed a beat, but this am about 5:30 the clock said it was 12:19 am, and it kept it's time, but just looked at it and it's bang on the correct time again, did we slip through a time warp or what, the clocks time is controlled by radio waves, so should never be wrong.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Its Back to the Future day.... clocks may be affected!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It's probably something to do with you living in a rough neighbourhood, Kev. The kids are hacking the clocks now, bless them.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Could have been a (Mc)fly on the wall projection.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

When we get back to Norfolk ours resets itself to the eighteenth century...


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Is this a wind up?




P.S.
and if an eight day clock goes for eight days without winding.... how long will it go if you do wind it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't find anything on the net so it must be the clock.

We've been covering it as a trial to reduce light at night and it's helped with sleeping, so perhaps it got a bit hot or something, but we've been doing it for a few weeks now with no time errors.

Have to see if it does it again.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The Long Wave radio time signals in UK were transmitted by the GPO/BT from Rugby.
They covered the whole of the UK and far beyond.

In order to give a "better service", another expression for "cheaper", it was put out to tender and - guess what - it went to another company.

The transmitter is now located at Anthorn in the armpit of the Solway Firth.

I remember the day of the changeover quite well. 
Several analogue clocks at my places of work simply went haywire with the hands rotating out of control.

The "better service" obviously isn't!

A lot of radio controlled clocks on the market today receive signals from the German transmitter at Mainflingen which gives excellent coverage of the UK.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DCF77

Here is some info:

http://www.npl.co.uk/science-techno...ducts-and-services/time/common-clock-problems

The receiver in your consumer clock will use a small ferrite rod aerial. 
These are directional so turning the clock a bit (usually impracticable) may help.

They are also very susceptible to interference from various sources.
Try listening to R4 LW on 198kHz on your car radio as you drive under high voltage electricity cables strung between pylons.

This applies both to the 60kHz UK and 17kHz German signals.


----------

